# Canon S5 IS and RAW



## lostcase_gib (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i have been reading a bit on how you can hack the S3 to shoot in raw, i wondering if anyone knows if the same is possible on the S5 and, if it is very difficult to do as i am not the sharpest knife in the draw when it comes to software and hardware! :lmao:

Thanking you all in advance!

Mark


----------



## Mullen (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the hack on my S3 IS, don't use it much though. They haven't been able to hack the S5 yet, as far as I know.

Website: http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK


----------



## lostcase_gib (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep was looking through there and nothing  oh well, will have to wait and see if some nerd somewhere is capable of doing it! till then its jpeg all the way...


----------

